# Bank account



## harvey69 (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi can I open a Portuguese. Bank. Account as a non resident?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes, no problem, just state that you are a Non Resident but you must have a Portuguese Fiscal Number (NIF) and it must be opened in person or persons.

Suggest you pick one of the Banks that have good English online facility and free transfer of £UK to €'s, my preference is Millenium BCP


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi Harvey

You might fin it usefulL to use the "SEARCH" facility to search for any information you need. 
Just click on the search bar just above the threads...and if you want to be specific about the question go to ADVANCED SEARCH.


----------

